# Lake Sakakawea



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Madison and I went out yesterday (2/10) and had everything we needed for the mighty eye... The only problem was we came home with nothing, noda, zip! It was slow, but a great time on the ice.


----------

